# Should I go to NZ or not ?!



## Cindythehappy (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello there,

I need to seek for your advice now and would love to hear your suggestion. 
I'm in a difficult situation now, as I have signed the contract to be transferred in the same company in Auckland from Singapore. But right now I am reluctant to go. 

I'm a single Asian woman below 30 years, having a happy life here with my close family and some close friends in Singapore after spending a few years here. Originally I signed for this opportunity just for the sake of gaining overseas experience. However, now I get worried of making such a big move. And start to reconsider if it is a wise move.

1. I am really afraid that I cannot stand the loneliness. I don't have any friends there or family. I heard kiwis pretty much stick to their old mates and not that open to meet new people. On the other hand, I'm always close to my family and like private constant intimacy with people. Waking up alone in the morning at a new place kinda scares me. 
2. Considering the pay package, I'll not have enough to own a car. Not sure if it works to live without a car if I rent at a place convenient to public transportation.
3. I hope to settle with a partner soon and I'm not sure if I can have chances to meet someone special.
4. Despite of all the worries, I also believe that this would be a boost for my career. But is career everything in life? ! I want to have quality time with the people I love too, and to look at that right now, I won't be able to find any in Auckland.
5. If I try auckland out and it doesn't work for me, I'll need to pay back about 2 months pay to return the relocation expense. I also need to reapply a job in Singapore and am not sure if I can get any, since the market is not optimistic.


I probably are not doing a great job in analyzing but I know I do sound very negative now. But is there anybody who can give me some encouragement or advice now? 

Thank you for your time reading this.

Cindy


----------



## Lee1974 (Jan 16, 2017)

If you need or want your friends and family in your life to be happy then I'd say stay where you're at and be happy and comfortable with what you have now and are use to. If you're open for a new change and new adventure then go, but to me it sounds like you'd probably be happier where you're at now based on the fact of you have settled into your life there and the friends and family is important to you, which it should be, so on that hand I'd say stay or at least stay for now and wait until you can truly decide if you can live without a car, friends, and family.


----------



## Eurokiwi66 (Apr 9, 2016)

Sounds like you are happy with the status quo so I would recommend staying where you are. Probably you arent in the right mind frame to undertake such a big move. I wouldn't say Kiwi's stick to what they know moreso than any other nationality. However, if you are happy close to your family and your current friends, I agree with the above that perhaps you should remain.


----------



## Nemo80 (Apr 16, 2017)

Normally I'd say just go for it, as change is scary and fear is natural. However, I have to agree with the first two responders that in your case to stay may be the case. We kiwis tend to take time in getting to know one another, trust must be earned but, once it has been you've got a friend for life, this is also what I've heard from some foreigners feedback. It also doesn't matter how outgoing a person is and well travelled, there will always be moments of loneliness, that's human nature. How each individual deals with that is the difference. I have a phillipino friend who move to Taranki this year, she knew no one, but immediately got herself in a tramping group because it's something she enjoys and now she has met new friends. Wishing you well with your decision


----------

